

Ask HN: What is your Lipson-Shiu type? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/LipsonShiu.html

======
ewiethoff
I've filled out this test a few times in the past few years. Result: ICUE (Mad
Scientist) or ICUG (Inventor) depending on what mood I'm in when I take it.

~~~
mickt
And another ICUG (Inventor)! I'm surprised as it does sound like me (or at
least how I think I am).

------
ewiethoff
HTML head:

<meta name="description" content="Interactive spoof of corporate personality
tests">

------
jdp
ICIG (Entrepreneur)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thank you for playing. I'm a little surprised more people aren't responding. I
wonder if they haven't seen it, or if they don't like the answer they got ...

------
RiderOfGiraffes
ILIE (Grand Vizier)

